# Recommendations for breeders in Louisiana?



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm starting to look around for reputable Maltese breeders around the Louisiana area...can anyone give me recommendations? Thanks a bunch!

xo


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

The best thing to do would be to go to the American Maltese Association website and look at what breeders are available in your area. Good luck!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not in Louisiana but there is Fran at i luvit maltese in Alabama. Several in the forum have beautiful fluffs from her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rhapsody Maltese (Tonia) -- outside of Austin also has some fluffs available.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Ilovitt does have little baby boys.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Divine Maltese is in Louisiana and has gorgeous Maltese! I'm sure Angela or Larry can direct you to other breeders in your state if they don't have anything available.

Maltese Breeders of Maltese Puppies & Champion Maltese Dogs


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Divine Maltese is in Louisiana and has gorgeous Maltese! I'm sure Angela or Larry can direct you to other breeders in your state if they don't have anything available.
> 
> Maltese Breeders of Maltese Puppies & Champion Maltese Dogs



I 2nd that that Divine has some gorgeous maltese!!!


----------

